# Thank you for welcoming me. a



## Ernie Baals (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi
i have a few WWII and WWII era Bicycles.
2 mens Columbia. 1 womans. BSA folding, Columbia Victory 1943. 3 Compax, (2 narrow tire. 1 fat tire) and a 1939 Workman 3 wheeler


----------



## Ernie Baals (Nov 8, 2019)

I am looking for the correct Delta winner headlamp, tool pouch, and bell.  Thank you


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## kreika (Nov 8, 2019)

You can post in the wanted section the items your looking for. Might get more action.  Good luck and welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Goldslinger (Nov 8, 2019)

Welcome  Ernie. I met you at York. I had the blue 42 Columbia with # real close to yours . The bent Garand  looks great in my m38.


----------



## DaGasMan (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi Ernie. Hey, what National Guard Armory was that photo taken at ? 
That is a really nice line up you have there.  Welcome.


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 9, 2019)

Welcome Ernie!


----------



## blackcat (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello;
Welcome, nice collection!
Welcome
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 9, 2019)

We need some military discipline around this site.  The barbarians are treating our women, stealing our treasure and making us oink like pigs.


----------

